# DW 788 20" Scroll saw Auction steal :)



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no experience with a scroll saw. But I know this dw788 has a higher retail so I assume it is little better quality than the entry level models. I managed to get this saw for 25.00. But how it worked was there were 2 of these saws that went back to back, they both had a few parts missing and so I was able to get one for 15.00 and the other for 10.00. About an hours worth of work and minor cleaning and the saw works like a champ.

So, my wife has long ago put her request in for a scroll saw. But I think she has outgrown her desire for a scroll saw and so I suppose I just picked it up because the cost was very low and just for fun. Not sure that we will ever even use the saw.

So now I have a parts saw I need to get rid of


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Veneering dude. Show her some pictures of burl panels.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Heck, I'll double your estimate if you don't want to keep it. Triple even!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Loren, that is cool. I googled images of the burl panels. I bet there is a use down the road for this little saw. It does not take up any room in the shop. Hmmmm.

I bet someone with some good experience could make some really neat stuff with a small scroll saw, such as inlay stuff or stuff with small detail work.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

jmartel, thanks for the interest. Seems shipping would be cost prohibitive


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use mine for making slots for jigs. With a CNC you may 
not need another slot machine. I'm not that interested
in fretwork but I am interested in higher-end veneer
methods and a scroll saw is a useful tool for working
that stuff out.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I would keep that extra saw. While DeWalt is a smooth running saw and easy to use it is not very durable, in my experience. You may need to replace parts on our saw so I suggest you keep your "extra" saw. You sure got a great deal on those saws!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jerry-As someone who just gave 10 times as much as you did for a DW788, let me say: *YOU SUCK! ;>)*

Nice catch … happy scrolling!


----------

